# RSPCA wanting to ban ALL HERPS in the uk!!



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

This link will be able to provide more information on what the RSPCA are saying...

http://www.petitionthem.com/default.asp?sect=detail&pet=994#sigs

Also, there is a petition running so that all us herp keepers can keep our pride n joys....  

Bryan and Natalie

edit:would help if i put the link in...


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

alredy signed


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah done that one... they'll never be able to get away with banning all herps anyhoo..


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

sorry realised already that most of everyone on here would know about it....


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Dont worry.. im sure not EVERYONES seen it.. lets hope the link gets some more people to sign up


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

yea signed a while ago but it pays to keep it posted for anyone who may have missed it


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

I missed it and have forwarded it to everyone I know who will
sign it!!!


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

do they realy think they could ban reptile keeping in the uk? If they could pass a law that claims that keeping reptiles is illigal what would they think that the illigal trade will do? Illigal repitle trade is now bigger then drugs around the world.I have expierencd that my self a few times in the past that company's that do illigal trading will alway's find a way to sell there animals.


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

Ok.... so if reptiles are made illegal what are they going to do with the excessive amount of reptiles that people have?

Let's think about this.... all the people on this forum would have to give up all their exotics and hand them over to the RSPCA. How many reptiles is that? Too many to add together. Then where do the RSPCA keep them and cater for them? They'll either put them down or release them into their natural habitat which would pretty much kill them anyway after being in captivity. It doesn't make sense.

They would be better off making people that buy reptiles from now on obtain a license by attending a course or something similar before they can legally purchase a reptile. I would happily pay and sit through a herp course if it allows me to keep my reptiles.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

The good thing about doing a course is it will boost up my knowlege on them because i hardly no much about reptiles just certain ones!


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

yeah and people couldn't buy one and then find out how look after it when sommit goes wrong


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

By the way, I went to sign the petition, but it said I've already signed it in the past, which is a clear indication I urgently need another brain :roll:

Anyway, the reasons stated in the petition as why RSPCA objects to keeping reptiles as pets are:

“Exotic animals such as snakes, lizards and terrapins often carry disease, are difficult to look after and are rarely provided with adequate facilities. Such animals are unsuitable as companion animals”.

Well, anyone and anything can carry deseases, so should we ban everything ?

I've kept all sorts of animals one can imagine, bred dogs, cats, rats, etc. I think snakes are fascinating and not difficult at all to keep compared to most other animals. I'm still learning by the day, and I feel very grateful to have so many nice people like Dan, Nerys, Karl, Gaz, etc to learn from, but even if it was the most difficult animals to keep than so be it, who are RSPCA to say what's difficult, if they have no experince in keeping reptiles themselves. It's like a celibate priest trying to lecture about sex :roll:

Also, if people are not providing adequate facilities, they need to be dealt with. Same as parents that don't provide adequate facilites to thei children, or dog keepers that don't provide adequate facilities to their dogs, etc.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Dexter honey this thread is two years old nearly


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Signed it aswell as many of the other petitions on there


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

signed this a while ago 

bump


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

good to see it updated, get more signatures on it hopefully.
RSPCA should stick to what theyve done for years, dogs cats and small fluffy or feathery snake food i mean creatures:lol2: 
There is no way they could physically take away all the reptiles in UK collections, I have over 20 for a start, thats 20 cages they need to find, what about people like nige with over 100 or people with over 500?
Kinda makes you wonder if the RSPCA has its head screwed on properly when they suggest mad things like this.
It cant happen, physically impossible.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

t-bo said:


> Yeah done that one... they'll never be able to get away with banning all herps anyhoo..


not a chance mate


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

if they did.. people would still keep them.. the trade would just get pushed underground..
Owen


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

tombraider said:


> Dexter honey this thread is two years old nearly


I know, I've posted the same message in 2 related threads, but the main reason was to bring it up to get more sigs ... I've signed it ages ago, but there are loads of new members who probably haven't signed it yet


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

To be honest I can almost understand where the RSPCA is coming from on this one, they must get inundated with things such as Iggys and Burms from those people that buy them when small and "cute" and then abandon them when they get big/vicious/too expensive. However they have taken a standpoint that is completely unreasonable on this one, and instead of trying to make sure that reptiles go to homes which have enough info on the rep and will be able to care for it, they've gone extreme!

I'm pretty sure I've said it in the past a few times, but there is a shop in Bovington called AmeyZoo where they will flatly refuse to sell you a herp unless you answer numerous questions on the animal you want to purchase and they are satisfied that you know what you're doing. I'm not trying to advertise the shop, but I strongly believe that if other exotic pet shops followed suit and made sure the owners are aware of what is involved in caring for a herp then a lot of problems would be avoided. At the end of the day a lot of responsibilty lies with the seller/shop to make sure that the furture owner will not end up abandoning the pet.

Lecture over (and I'm sure most of you all will just think I'm repeating things, but I just felt the need to say it!)

Em x


----------

